# Ginormous Antlers



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Bought the dogs some new antlers on Ebay because they had finally gone through the 2lb box I bought them a couple years ago that had about 10 antler pieces in it. 

I found a seller on Ebay who advertised XL size that had a harder core for strong chewers... took a chance and bought what I thought would be another 2 lb box full of them... what came in the mail was an envelope with 2 massive antlers, 1 lb each! Not expecting that, but the dogs are in heaven!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Those are awesome Marlene! Can I ask who the seller is. I need to get Izzy a new one.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow! How much did he want for them? My local pet supply store sells them for .69 an ounce, but they were all pretty little.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

jweisman54 said:


> Those are awesome Marlene! Can I ask who the seller is. I need to get Izzy a new one.



Yes! Here is the seller's ebay store:

Michigan Antler Art items - Get great deals on HARD inner Core, Large Dog Chews items on eBay Stores!

If you click the Antler Dog Chews link on the left side, it will take you to all those listings, and then they also have other options you can choose to narrow it down from there (harder core antlers, etc)

They said all the antlers are deer or elk (I think ours are elk) and naturally shed.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> Yes! Here is the seller's ebay store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I am thinking Jaxson (and his soon to be brother) will love them...


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I just ordered Riley a Jumbo and one Large Elk antler. Hope they are big like the ones you got. Can't beat the free shipping offered on some of the antlers. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Riley's Mom said:


> I just ordered Riley a Jumbo and one Large Elk antler. Hope they are big like the ones you got. Can't beat the free shipping offered on some of the antlers. Thanks for posting the link.



No problem! Let me know how Riley likes them!!


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

I have heard that these are better for dogs to chew on. I have a very hard core chewer (very strong). Was wondering if these crack or come off in small pieces? Real worried about things to give her. Anyone else have heavy duty chewers that do ok with these? Which ones are the best, have seen some in pet stores but not sure.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks so much for posting this-I just bought a lb. box of large chews. I've been pricing antlers for awhile, this is a great price. I thought about buying a 2lb. box but you said your boys just finished the 2lb. box you purchased a couple of years ago. 

I was going to ask some guys I know that Deer Hunt if I could have some antlers, but Deer Season is aways off yet. 

Any special storage required for these? I'm on the NC Coast, it's very humid here. Pretty much so everything I open has to go into plastic storage containers right away. Breads, buns, etc. have to go in the refrigerator.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet Summer Time said:


> I have heard that these are better for dogs to chew on. I have a very hard core chewer (very strong). Was wondering if these crack or come off in small pieces? Real worried about things to give her. Anyone else have heavy duty chewers that do ok with these? Which ones are the best, have seen some in pet stores but not sure.



Some antlers are better than others. Antlerz brand are not good from what I've heard but have no direct experience.

In my experience, with my 2 very tough chewers, antlers tend to just wear down. They do not break off in pieces or shards. When mine wore their last batch of antlers down to a piece that seemed too small for me to be comfortable leaving them unattended with, I just threw them away and gave them a new one.

These new ones I bought are more than 4x the thickness and size than the ones I bought for them previously, and were advertised as having a harder core for tough chewers, and they are holding up awesomely for my two who have been chewing them non-stop since we got them in the mail 2 days ago. They LOVE them


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I thought about buying a 2lb. box but you said your boys just finished the 2lb. box you purchased a couple of years ago.



They did, but those antlers were fairly small. To give you an idea, I think there were about 10-15 in the 2lb box and this time I bought 2 lbs and only got these two giant ones! Also, with the last box, I did not leave them out all the time, just brought them out for short supervised chew sessions. Once I started leaving them out all the time, they went thru them much quicker. You can always see how long a 1 lb box lasts you and buy accordingly for next time. 

We don't store them any special way. They pretty much just live on our living room floor because the dogs chew them all the time.


----------



## Sweet Summer Time (Nov 24, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> Some antlers are better than others. Antlerz brand are not good from what I've heard but have no direct experience.
> 
> In my experience, with my 2 very tough chewers, antlers tend to just wear down. They do not break off in pieces or shards. When mine wore their last batch of antlers down to a piece that seemed too small for me to be comfortable leaving them unattended with, I just threw them away and gave them a new one.
> 
> These new ones I bought are more than 4x the thickness and size than the ones I bought for them previously, and were advertised as having a harder core for tough chewers, and they are holding up awesomely for my two who have been chewing them non-stop since we got them in the mail 2 days ago. They LOVE them


Thanks so much for the info! I will have to give these a try!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info *missmarstar-*My new boy Remy will love them, he enjoys a good chew. My girl Roxy is a former puppy mill momma, all but one of her canines are broken off, the one she does have is whittled down, it looks like a needle. She enjoys chews, but has trouble with them. 

I was concerned about the storage of them, I have to put their dog bones and food in large plastic storage containers to keep from exposing them to humidity and also bugs.....

I'll probably store them in a plastic container to be safe. 

Can't wait to get them, again Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I just bought mine!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

jweisman54 said:


> I just bought mine!


 
missmarstar-the seller should give you a comission or at least give you some free antlers for today's sales you've brought him.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> missmarstar-the seller should give you a comission or at least give you some free antlers for today's sales you've brought him.



Ha! Wouldn't that be nice!


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

I've heard boiling them slightly in some chicken broth punches up the flavor for them. Would that ruin the integrity of the antler and possibly lead to splintering?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Feldenak said:


> I've heard boiling them slightly in some chicken broth punches up the flavor for them. Would that ruin the integrity of the antler and possibly lead to splintering?



I have no idea, but I would think boiling would make them more brittle, yes. Honestly, my dogs have always loved chewing on their antlers with no need for me to try to coax them by soaking them in chicken broth or anything like that.


----------



## Feldenak (May 8, 2011)

missmarstar said:


> I have no idea, but I would think boiling would make them more brittle, yes. Honestly, my dogs have always loved chewing on their antlers with no need for me to try to coax them by soaking them in chicken broth or anything like that.


Thanks. It's not that I'd need to coax Isabel into chewing on it. I'm just always looking for ways to add a little something extra for her.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Feldenak said:


> Thanks. It's not that I'd need to coax Isabel into chewing on it. I'm just always looking for ways to add a little something extra for her.



I'm sure a small smear of peanut butter on the antler would make her very happy


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> Yes! Here is the seller's ebay store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want to buy these really large ones like you got in the mail but the site is confusing me......elk or deer? xl and a med? It doesn't take a whole lot to confuse me.  What a great find.
HELP! Roxy s begging, digging in her pocketbook for extra money for the purchase!!!!! lol


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

KaMu said:


> I want to buy these really large ones like you got in the mail but the site is confusing me......elk or deer? xl and a med? It doesn't take a whole lot to confuse me.  What a great find.
> HELP! Roxy s begging, digging in her pocketbook for extra money for the purchase!!!!! lol


If it helps, this is the specific listing I purchased, in size X-large

2 LBS DEER ELK Antler Dog Chews Deer Treats HARD CORE X-Large - eBay (item 290540684527 end time May-31-11 11:26:32 PDT)


It came with 2 antlers, about 1lb each. I believe, based on their size, that they are elk, but the listing says it could be either deer or elk.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

ah ha we found it!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I guess I shouldn't complain, but Flora just is not a chewer. I bought her an antler a long time ago and all she did was look at it and then look at me like, "...What is this? What am I supposed to do with this?"

Those antlers _are _huge! Sammy and Dillon look like they're in heaven.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

can these harm the teeth in anyway?

Noah is a HUGE chew guy...


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Noey said:


> can these harm the teeth in anyway?
> 
> Noah is a HUGE chew guy...



Not any more-so than any other hard chew. There is always the risk of teeth breaking I suppose, but I think the benefits of letting them expel all that chewing energy outweighs that small risk.

If Noah is a big chewer, I think an antler would be great for him! Nothing else lasts as long in my house, even raw bones get chewed down/eaten within a few chew sessions, the antlers are still going strong after being chewed on non-stop for days. They are just barely worn at the ends.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Aw that photo is adorable! I LOVE antlers. Joey and his sensitive tummy makes it hard to find good chews for him. Nylabones and antlers are pretty much the only things he can have! Of course though my mom thinks they scratch the floor so he can only chew them on the tile in the kitchen! Lol I found tho that the kind we carry at the pet store I work with need to be soaked in warm water for 10-15mins before Joey will realllyyy chew on them. After I do he goes to town for hours!


----------

